# Chilatherina bleheri



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Here are a couple of shots of some of my bleher's rainbows that I've raised from eggs!  These are 15 month old males, about 2.5", and they have a lot of growing to do.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful fish - gorgeous photos!

~Bruce


----------

